# Buffalo Chicken and Cheese Balls - Little help pls



## Callisto in NC (Jan 29, 2009)

This recipe Buffalo Chicken Cheese Balls Recipe : Aaron McCargo, Jr. : Food Network sounded really good and I made it but was disappointed.  I think part of the issue is that I didn't like the chicken I bought so I was thinking of just roasting my own chicken with just salt and pepper, no spices. 

But then I got to wondering, what other cheeses might work in this?  Does anyone have a good chicken/cheese combo they like?  

I made them last night and basically they failed the "Super Bowl test" which means they won't be served Sunday but I would like to make it again with some variety.


----------



## 2extreme (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a recipe of chicken and cheese.. but its not really for appetizer.. but you could always cut the chicken otherwise. i marinate my chicken in mustard, honey and lemon. over night.. and then i cook the chicken in the oven. It makes a glaze and i put the cheese on top with some bacon ... like i said you could maybe cut the chicken.,. and used it in small portion. just an idea


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 29, 2009)

What kind of cheese do you use?  I'm looking for different combos of cheese and chicken.  I love cream cheese and chicken, but that won't work with this recipe.


----------

